# Autres langages > Gnral Visual Basic 6 et VBScript > VB 6 et antrieur >  Utilisez les extensions OpenGL en VB6 & VBA [Tutoriel]

## Arkham46

Bonjour  tous!

Voici un article sur la programmation des extensions OpenGL, en *VB6/VBA*

Cet article dcrit l'utilisation de quelques extensions frquemment utilises :
- Les VBO (vertex buffer objects) pour amliorer les performances
- Les textures 3D pour raliser des textures continue sur un volume
- Les shaders, largement utiliss pour programmer des effets graphiques

Les exemples dvelopps sont assez simples, mais ouvrent la porte  de nombreuses possibilits en 3D sous Visual Basic.

Vous pouvez ajoutez vos commentaires sur cet articles  la suite de ce message.

 ::merci::

----------


## myspac01

Bonjour,

Je recherche a utiliser les sharders en VB6 avec des textures. J'ai fais quelques tests mais impossible de rcuprer une texture dans le fragment shaders.
Je n'arrive pas " faire passer" la texture pour la retrouver dans la variable "uniform sample2D texture" afin d'utiliser ses pixels.

Bas sur le tuto: *http://arkham46.developpez.com/artic...e=page_4#LVIII*, j'ai cr un programme Fragment, compil et li.
Il fonctionne puisque j'arrive  afficher des pixels unitaire avec.

J'ai essay de passer la texture stocke dans "ldata" (du tuto) mais je n'y arrive pas. J'ai utilis ces quelques lignes pour injecter la texture:




```

```

 Avec ByteToFloat:


```

```

 Auriez-vous une ide ?  merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## myspac01

J'ai trouv mon erreur: il faut passer la texture comme une texture "normal" (cf tuto prcdant) et la slectionner galement normalement afin qu'elle puisse tre utilise dans le sharders.
Il ne faut donc pas l'importer  travers un pointer...

----------

